# suggestions for a first vibe



## losinglove (Dec 8, 2009)

Ok, this is a little weird given my other post today.

My wife wants to get a vibrator and wants me to help her pick one out. She has never had one. Any suggestions.

She is really looking forward to one. I got her these little massagers for your neck or back and I have used those a couple times. Drove her crazy.


----------



## Star (Dec 6, 2009)

My suggestion would be don't limit yourself to just one, there are so many out there in different shapes, sizes, colour's, you name it and made from different materials, I would go into a store if I were you so you can get a better look if it's your first time, rather than buy online as you will probably not be able to return them if it's not what you are after so check before you buy over the net.

Also another tip I would say is try and get a waterproof one in your collection so you can take it in the bath or shower together and have fun!!

Happy Shopping!!

All the best 

Star

P.S.Sorry, one last tip, don't just limit the use of them on her, they will feel just as good on/in you.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> My suggestion would be don't limit yourself to just one, there are so many out there in different shapes, sizes, colour's, you name it and made from different materials, I would go into a store if I were you so you can get a better look if it's your first time, rather than buy online as you will probably not be able to return them if it's not what you are after so check before you buy over the net.
> 
> Also another tip I would say is try and get a waterproof one in your collection so you can take it in the bath or shower together and have fun!!
> 
> ...


OMFG DIRT ALERT!!! hahahaha

Star's right though.. You will be disappointed of you try to buy online most likely.. Find a store that's not completely skeevy... (little hard to do if yer in US) but if you're near a city they will always have a couple stores that are respectable and have some quality stuff.
You and her go togther and have some fun. Oh and if it is a nice place ask the clerk for help (if female). They can tell you which ones are popular, reliable etc...

geez have fun.


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey, so if youre in the US i would definitely suggest Lovers Lane. The chicks that work there are always and definitely know their stuff when it comes to vibrators. 

Well I think there are TONS of different ones to choose from so its definitely just a matter of what she's looking for. But i will have to give you a tip that i give anyone who is on here asking about vibes. 

get the WE VIBE II

Its the most amazing vibe that i have bought to date. The original one was the first one ever made that you can have inserted the same time as you have sex. But the WE VIBE II is "tricked out" I guess you could say with tons more vibration settings (number 3 is thebest though) and comes with a charger so youre not constantly worrying about batteries.

I know it may seem a bit expensive, but if you buy online you can get a pretty good discount. Plus it is waterproof and can be used for anal stimulation and (as the chick said at lovers lane) on a guys "junk" when youre giving him a b.j.

See fun for both


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

I wrote an article about this at the happyher.com/blog, it has quite a few good suggestions.


----------



## losinglove (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm sure we will end up with multiple . But need to start somewhere

We thought we would look online to get some ideas, then go to a store and buy there.



Star said:


> P.S.Sorry, one last tip, don't just limit the use of them on her, they will feel just as good on/in you.


She has actually hinted at that. I'm curious now 

Thanks for the suggestions and tips. If you have anymore I would love to hear them.

Ok, this is a little gross and funny. My wife likes to go to one of those stores that resells good stuff. She swears she saw a vibrator on one of the shelves. Who in their right mind would buy a used one?


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

Wait........did i just read that right? A used vibe???

OMG NO, dont even CONSIDER that idea..... you have no idea who that things been in, where its been in, or even what kind of hole its been in!


----------



## losinglove (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh don't worry NEVER would. I just thought it was funny.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

I don't think it's legal to sell used toys like that. If it's in a second hand store, it may have been purchased and never used - but I still wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole.


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

losinglove-I would definitley go to a local sex store, most of them have them right on the shelf and you can try them out see how they feel on your skin, check out the different speeds etc..
Sweetiepie-Now I want a We Vibe II but arent they expensive?
Going to have to invest in one someday though, I keep hearing about this dam we vibe


----------

